# Bluescreen mitten im Bootlogo



## der jonas (5. Februar 2006)

mein PC geht nimmer 
ich hab Musik von meiner Festplatte auf meinen MP3-Player übertragen und dann ist mein PC hängen geblieben, danach hab ich ihn halt ausgeschaltet und wollte ihn neu starten.
bis zum Bootlogo geht alles aber dann kommt da mitten im Bootlogo so ein hässlicher Bluescreen und der PC startet neu. Ich dachte sofort an meine Festplatte  aber die ist (leider) nicht schuld, da ich eine andere Festplatte mit neuem Betriebsystem angeschlossen hab, wo genau das gleiche passiert.  
AB + GraKa können es denk ich auch nicht sein da der PC sonst gar keinen muks tun würden. Was bitte bleibt dann noch übrig


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (5. Februar 2006)

servus!
Denke mal der Mp3-Player ist per USB mit dem Rechern verbunden gewesen. Versuch doch mal, drn USB Port abzuschalten, entweder im Betriebssystem falls du im abgesicherten Modus booten kannst, oder im Bios, falls dir da entsprechende Optionen angeboten werden. Eventuell gibts auch Jumper Einstellungen.
Keine Ahnung ob das was hilft, aber zumindst ich würde es mal testen..

*grüssle*
Arturius


----------



## der jonas (7. Februar 2006)

danke Arturius aber hat leider nix gebracht 
ich hab im Bios USB deaktiviert kommt aber immernoch der Bluescreen und im Abgesicherten Modus kackt der PC leider auch ab

woher weiß ich welche jumper ich da umstöpseln muss ?

Jonas


----------



## der jonas (7. Februar 2006)

ich habe meine Festplatte ausgestöpselt und per USB an meinen zweiten PC angeschlossen etz versuch ich aus diese zuzugreifen da kommt ne Fehlermeldung:

        Auf F:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden.
        Die Anforderung konnte wegen eines E/A-Gerätefehlers nicht ausgeführt werden.

Ich versuch dann nochmal eine andere Festplatte anzustecken kann ja sein, dass ich da nen Fehler gemacht hab beim ersten mal. 
Aber des kann doch eigendlich auch nich sein dass da ne Festplatte bei so nem einfachen kopiervorgang geschrottet wird oder?


----------

